

Ask HN: Where to get Finnish math books - fasteo

I have a kid with severe ADHD, currently on 20mg medikinet and psicopedagogical treatment. He has some problems getting abstract math concepts and memorizing &quot;hard&quot; facts (multiplication tables). I have tried everything, but nothing seems to work. After reading this article [1], I think I could give it a try, but I haven´t found these books online.<p>I would appreciate any pointer that can help me get these books. I guess they are only edited in Finnish and that´s ok. I just want to check the methodology they use to teach math concepts to kids.<p>My son is 9 years old (4th grade here in Spain)<p>Thanks so much.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yle.fi&#x2F;uutiset&#x2F;pupils_in_italy_excel_after_using_finnish_maths_book&#x2F;7527106
======
egor83
You might try asking in the Finnish subreddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Finland](http://www.reddit.com/r/Finland)

It's not very big, but somewhat active.

Then there's a Finnish-language one:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/suomi](http://www.reddit.com/r/suomi)

you might try there if the first one yields nothing.

Good luck!

------
ttur
The company Sanoma Pro sells those books, but looking at their (Finnish only)
web store, getting them delivered outside Finland might be a challenge. I
recommend you contact their support at tuki@sanomapro.fi and ask them how you
could order to Spain, or find a Finnish proxy to send you some.

~~~
fasteo
Great pointer. I have just contacted them about shipping to Spain. Finger
crossed. Thanks so much.

~~~
opless
I'd be interested in the results.

My stepson has similar problems with maths

~~~
fasteo
Sure, send me an email (check my profile page) and I will keep you updated.

~~~
smeyer
I'm not the guy you replied to, but your email is not in your profile page.
Remember, the email field is not public, so you have to add your email to the
about field for it to be seen.

~~~
fasteo
didn´t know this. thanks for noting.

------
drallison
I'd try the Academic Bookstore which has a large stock of books of all sorts:
www.akateeminenkirjakauppa.fi/. See also,
[http://www.bookstoreguide.org/2007/10/akateeminen-
kirjakaupp...](http://www.bookstoreguide.org/2007/10/akateeminen-kirjakauppa-
helsinki.html). The website can be navigated in English, Swedish, and Finnish.
The book series you appear to be looking for, Matikka, can be found via the on
site search engine.

------
kape
[https://sanomapro.fi/static/samplepages/000000000000517958/](https://sanomapro.fi/static/samplepages/000000000000517958/)

You can find free samples showing few excercises. There are for example basic
multiplication assigments. That book is for 3rd graders.

(I went through finnish elementary school and I think they taught
multiplication tables for us on the 3rd grade (9-10 years old)

~~~
fasteo
Thanks a lot. I am now viewing all the available sample pages. This is a
goldmine. I will print some of them and show them to my son´s teachers.

